# ProFTPd crashes with PCRE



## alchemyx (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello,

I had to change this post but first it seemed like problems were caused by IPv6, but in fact are because of PCRE. Disabling PCRE in ports solves issue with crashing proftpd. If I leave it proftpd will crash after first connection (so first works fine but next ones not).

Michał


----------

